# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирусы и зашифрованные файлы

## 29G

Привет.мои файлы и HDD зашифрованы мной bitlocker плюс пароль на них.  Вопрос. может ли какая нибудь вредоносная программа удалить или повредить эти зашифрованные файлы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

